# molting



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

hey, 

after shrimps molt should their old 'shells' be removed or is it ok to leave them in tank? also how often do they molt?

thanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

dspin02 said:


> hey,
> 
> after shrimps molt should their old 'shells' be removed or is it ok to leave them in tank? also how often do they molt?
> 
> thanks.


1) leave the shells, they'll consume it in no time. Extra calcium source
2) molting usually occurs when they outgrow their old shell, when new water parameters are introduced, or when a female is ready to reproduce. On average once a month. The larger the shrimp, the less it'll molt due to slower growth.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

cool, thanks.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Usually the shrimps go to these processes.

They molt/mate/breed.
The female shrimps will release a hormone that will make the male shrimps agitated. So if you see shrimps swimming endlessly, around your tank, u know that a female shrimp is ready to mate.

Leave the molted sekeleton, the shrimps will eat it for additional calcium.

dp


----------

